# Events in Eastern PA



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

I wasn't sure if I should post this in the Events and Clubs forum or here, it seems that forum is more for posting events? Part of "finding the right puppy" for me is attending as many events as possible to find the exact GSD that I'm looking for. 

So does anyone know of any events in Eastern PA that would be good for seeing a lot of working GSDs and maybe making some contacts? Or where do most of you go to find these events?

Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

What events are you looking at? Schutzhund? You have several clubs around you. I was advised to visit the clubs over the events. First, the dogs are more likely to be stressed in training and second, people will have more time to talk to you. 

Here is a listing of clubs and events
United Schutzhund Clubs of America - For the German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Anything I can learn something at  Schutzhund clubs would be good though, I would like to get into that once I do find a pup. I'll start with that site, thanks Michelle.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your welcome. I'm going to try to get to some this summer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You might want to add this to your calender

WUSV2013 Master Page


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> You might want to add this to your calender
> 
> WUSV2013 Master Page


Good call.


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

Jax08 said:


> You might want to add this to your calender
> 
> WUSV2013 Master Page


Oooooh, absolutely! I've been there for a few Union matches, looking forward to this one.


----------

